
A proposal for a stateless laptop - sp332
http://blog.invisiblethings.org/2015/12/23/state_harmful.html
======
dandelion_lover
Very promising concept from Joanna Rutkowska. It looks like it might be
implemented in next versions of Purism laptops.

